# "KAF is more than an oasis of brewed coffee and hot pizza"



## The Bread Guy (6 Nov 2008)

Photos below article, shared in accordance with the "fair dealing" provisions, Section 29, of the _Copyright Act._

*KAF: If it didn’t exist, we’d have to invent it*
Lieutenant-Colonel Kevin Horgan, CEFCOM feature article, 3 Nov 08
Article link - .pdf version if link doesn't work

I recently read a news story that highlighted the luxuries of Kandahar Airfield (KAF). Most of it was actually true, although I doubt that McDonald’s is on its way as reported. For a base in a conflict zone, KAF has a nice array of amenities: Tim Horton’s and Pizza Hut certainly bring a semblance of home to this far-off land. And, of course, it gives forward-deployed soldiers a wonderful target for their envious griping.

KAF is more than an oasis of brewed coffee and hot pizza, however. Both as an airfield and a logistics hub, it is essential to mission success.

KAF handles the flow of personnel, equipment and supplies destined for operations in southern Afghanistan. It is the home of the aircraft that provide close air support to troops in contact with the enemy, and the helicopters that airlift injured personnel. The Role 3 hospital, critical in saving soldiers’ lives, is here. If it didn’t exist, we’d have to invent it.

Just as KAF supports operations throughout southern Afghanistan, KAF itself needs direction and support. That task falls to a NATO organization called COMKAF (Commander, Kandahar Airfield), and COMKAF Headquarters functions as the great base’s headquarters and operations centre. Canada provides 25 percent of COMKAF HQ staff, the people who manage the base’s day-to-day operations and force protection capabilities.

The Canadian element of COMKAF HQ is generated by 1 Canadian Air Division in Winnipeg, and its members come from Wings across the CF. Individual and collective training is conducted by the 17 Wing Readiness Flight.

CF positions in COMKAF run the gamut of skill sets. We provide movement experts and cargo handlers, meteorological forecasters and observers, and Military Police for flight-line security and force protection. The Flight Safety Officer is Canadian, as are some of the planners who manage the in-flow and basing of personnel from the 17 nations that use KAF. The Canadian Base Engineer and Deputy J6 (signals and electronics) deal with most of KAF’s engineering challenges, and the Canadian-heavy J1 and J8 sections manage personnel, financial, contract and supply issues. Canadian support to J4 Logistics and J4 Engineering helps manage these diverse areas. The Base Operations Centre has both Canadian leadership and a Canadian workforce to deal with the many day-to-day challenges of operating a very busy airfield — KAF handles up to 10,000 air movements a month.

With all its luxuries, KAF has its down side. It’s hot, it’s dusty and it stinks, and of course it’s far away from our loved ones.

But the up side is significant. Every day here is an adventure. The flight line is a constant air show, with military and civilian aircraft of every shape and size. We get to do the important and challenging work of supporting the 17 national contingents, with their countless agencies and contractors, that conduct the complex operations required in this area of responsibility. One minute you’re in a meeting planning the expansion of KAF, and the next you’re on the airfield watching Slovakian engineers clear Russian mines to support that expansion.

KAF is not only unique and interesting, it is also critical to the conduct of operations in southern Afghanistan. COMKAF HQ and the CF members who work there are essential to base operations.

As for the luxuries, well, any fool can be uncomfortable in the field.

_LCol Kevin Horgan is the commanding officer of the Canadian element in COMKAF HQ._







A huge dust storm rolls in behind meteorological technician Cpl Greg Greenway of 14 Wing Greenwood, a member of the Canadian element of COMKAF Headquarters.






Meteorological technicians Sgt Ray Banks and Cpl Greg Greenway release a weather balloon, part of their daily routine as members of the Base Operations section of COMKAF Headquarters. Sgt Banks is a reservist from 17 Wing Winnipeg, and Cpl Greenaway comes from 14 Wing Greenwood.


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Nov 2008)

Awesome article!  Too bad it's not in the Globe and Mail.


----------



## MikeL (6 Nov 2008)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> With all its luxuries, KAF has its down side. It’s hot, it’s dusty and it stinks, and of course it’s far away from our loved ones.
> 
> As for the luxuries, well, any fool can be uncomfortable in the field.



Yea it's hot, right up untill you get into your shacks, work or store that has A/C. An **** pond stinks the place up occasionly, yea but.. it's not a rough go by any means.  As for the last line there, KAF ain't the field. KAF has a ton of stuff there for your off time, different clubs(dancing, crossfit, kraf maga, etc) restuarants, lots of stores, wireless internet, movies,  etc.  

Yea the only thing that sucks is that yea you are away from family. 


I'am not sh*tting on the guys who do a tour in KAF, since they really do have important jobs. Just don't like when people try to hint that living in KAF is rough.. I lived in probably one of the most austere strong points for 3 months on tour.. that was a bit rough. An guys in other places had it worse than us(ie being attacked almost daily)


Anyways, good article on the MET dudes though.


----------



## HItorMiss (6 Nov 2008)

KAF is about as close to the field as I am to being a 6'4" 220lbs Black guy...

Critically important role to play in our war on terror absolutely! all one big team and the fighter's can't fight without the people in KAF doing their job to make sure they can still fight.  But calling KAF a rough go (other then long separation from loved ones) well I find it funny.

I will add though that I certainly do not envy those pers staffing the Role 3 now that is a mentally taxing job!


----------



## Haggis (6 Nov 2008)

BulletMagnet said:
			
		

> But calling KAF a rough go (other then long separation from loved ones) well I find it funny.



New war.... same story.  In Bosnia the troops at Camp Maple Leaf in Velika Kladusa boasted about their 'hard go", forgetting about the troops in Bihac, Mt. Gola, Drvar, Glamoc etc.  In Cyprus "city" troops said the same, forgetting about "rural" troops.

SSDD

Still, it's good press for the CF.


----------



## vonGarvin (6 Nov 2008)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Yea it's hot, right up untill you get into your shacks, work or store that has A/C. An **** pond stinks the place up occasionly, yea but.. it's not a rough go by any means.  As for the last line there, KAF ain't the field. KAF has a ton of stuff there for your off time, different clubs(dancing, crossfit, kraf maga, etc) restuarants, lots of stores, wireless internet, movies,  etc.
> 
> Yea the only thing that sucks is that yea you are away from family.
> 
> ...


"Yeah, yeah, they run an important role, *BUT*..."
My ass!  Is it "easier" here than in the FOBs?  Perhaps.  In fact, probably very much so.  But to sluff off life on KAF as "easy" is pure and utter bullshit.  Last tour here I slept in a mod tent, ate hard rations and was on the roads every day.  But, it was "Kabul", the "easy" part of Afghanistan. 
I recall the briefings "Who's been to Afghanistan?  OK, but who's been to _Kandahar_?"  This was an IED brief.  Then they go on and explain the IED threat, illustrating their point about the dangers of IEDs using as their example one incident in particular in which four ISAF soldiers were killed, and upwards of 30 wounded, some seriously.  The place?  Kabul.  The date?  7 June 2003.  Where was I?  On that very road that very day, offset by a few hours.  

So, all you "Anti-Kaf-ites" can blow it out your collective asses.  And send "get well" cards to those recently wounded in rocket attacks.
[/rant]


----------



## vonGarvin (6 Nov 2008)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> As for the luxuries, well, any fool can be uncomfortable in the field.


Nice....very nice.  NOT.
Good article, less that line.  Otherwise...


----------



## gun runner (6 Nov 2008)

Go easy on us Mortarman, there are some of us who haven't been to where you are. I for one do believe it is as you describe, and thanks for the eye opener. Be safe out there,keep you head low, and give'm hell. Ubique


----------



## MikeL (6 Nov 2008)

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> "Yeah, yeah, they run an important role, *BUT*..."
> My ***!  Is it "easier" here than in the FOBs?  Perhaps.  In fact, probably very much so.  But to sluff off life on KAF as "easy" is pure and utter bullshit.  Last tour here I slept in a mod tent, ate hard rations and was on the roads every day.  But, it was "Kabul", the "easy" part of Afghanistan.
> I recall the briefings "Who's been to Afghanistan?  OK, but who's been to _Kandahar_?"  This was an IED brief.  Then they go on and explain the IED threat, illustrating their point about the dangers of IEDs using as their example one incident in particular in which four ISAF soldiers were killed, and upwards of 30 wounded, some seriously.  The place?  Kabul.  The date?  7 June 2003.  Where was I?  On that very road that very day, offset by a few hours.
> 
> ...




Sorry, but I don't see how anything I said could be taken as a personal attack on the people living in KAF. Also I was talking about the KAF I saw during 1-08; not Kabul 03. Nor did I ever say KAF was easy. I was talking about the living conditions there, all the extras in KAF, etc.

An hopefully the troops who were injured by the rocket attacks recover quickly.


----------



## brihard (6 Nov 2008)

I think a shout-out is due to the truckers, supply techs and the various 9er Tac troops as well. They live here in KAF, sure, but they're out all the bloody time doing runs on some of the most dangerous roads in the world. I've gotten out a half dozen times so far, but those organizations have the same faces out on an almost daily basis. 

To add insult to the threat of literal injury, of course, nearly all the roads travelled are named after brands of that rarest and most precious of luxuries- beer.  ;D Every convoy briefing is like a cruel tease.


----------



## vonGarvin (6 Nov 2008)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Sorry, but I don't see how anything I said could be taken as a personal attack on the people living in KAF...


Let me refresh your memory:


> Yea it's hot, right up untill you get into your shacks, work or store that has A/C. An **** pond stinks the place up occasionly, yea but.. *it's not a rough go by any means*.  As for the last line there, KAF ain't the field. KAF has a ton of stuff there for your off time, different clubs(dancing, crossfit, kraf maga, etc) restuarants, lots of stores, wireless internet, movies,  etc.
> *Yea the only thing that sucks is that yea you are away from family. *
> I'am not sh*tting on the guys who do a tour in KAF, since they really do have important jobs. *Just don't like when people try to hint that living in KAF is rough*.. I lived in probably one of the most austere strong points for 3 months on tour.. that was a bit rough. An guys in other places had it worse than us(ie being attacked almost daily)


OK, so where you were was rough_er_.  Doesn't make it any easier on us KAF-ites.  "Us" and "Them" doesn't work when WE are one team.  You know very well the "services" provided by the TOC and SLAYER, etc.  Not asking for thanks, or gratitude or accolades.  Just don't like the slagging.


----------



## vonGarvin (6 Nov 2008)

Brihard said:
			
		

> I think a shout-out is due to the truckers, supply techs and the various 9er Tac troops as well. They live here in KAF, sure, but they're out all the bloody time doing runs on some of the most dangerous roads in the world. I've gotten out a half dozen times so far, but those organizations have the same faces out on an almost daily basis.
> 
> To add insult to the threat of literal injury, of course, nearly all the roads travelled are named after brands of that rarest and most precious of luxuries- beer.  ;D Every convoy briefing is like a cruel tease.


AMEN!


----------



## MikeL (6 Nov 2008)

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> Let me refresh your memory:OK, so where you were was rough_er_.  Doesn't make it any easier on us KAF-ites.  "Us" and "Them" doesn't work when WE are one team.  You know very well the "services" provided by the TOC and SLAYER, etc.  Not asking for thanks, or gratitude or accolades.  Just don't like the slagging.




ok, I said it wasn't as "rough" in KAF, still I didn't say it was "easy"  

Also, I'am well aware that there are very important jobs in KAF, as noted in my first post. And I spent 2 months of my tour working in the TOC so I know all the work that happens in there by TOC staff, ie Ops, Slayer, Duty Staff, etc. 
I'am not insulting anyone who works in KAF; not in my first post, or any of my others in this thread or anywhere else on this forum.

And yea a lot of people may "live" in KAF, but they are out a lot doing convoy escort, supply runs(I wouldn't have had food or water without that), or attached out on Operations, 9TAC going out to varouis FOBs, etcs an checking out Ops, etc. An they do an excellent job, aswell as the people who work in KAF(Medical Staff, Clerks, etc).  And I know it sucks for a lot of the people who work in KAF and want to be going out but can't.


----------



## Robbie (6 Nov 2008)

Brihard said:
			
		

> I think a shout-out is due to the truckers, supply techs and the various 9er Tac troops as well. They live here in KAF, sure, but they're out all the bloody time doing runs on some of the most dangerous roads in the world. I've gotten out a half dozen times so far, but those organizations have the same faces out on an almost daily basis.
> 
> To add insult to the threat of literal injury, of course, nearly all the roads travelled are named after brands of that rarest and most precious of luxuries- beer.  ;D Every convoy briefing is like a cruel tease.



Thanks from a trucker who's on the road alot!!!!!

Rob


----------



## Engineer (6 Nov 2008)

You are all missing the point.  In this article, the LCol is stating a classic Engineer theme - that any fool can be uncomfortable.  Things could be much less comfortable at KAF, but the engineers have been able to construct amenities to make life more bearable - gym, Timmy's, Ball hockey, etc, etc.  He's not implying that those at FOBs could, or should, make their own lives easier, only that there is the means and opportunity for life to be bearable at KAF and the engineers (and of course the larger CF comunity) have made that happen for teh benefit of all.

The task to be performed at KAF does not prevent the construction of amenities, and so why not build them to make folks comfortable.

Great article.  Thank you engineers!  Many do not realize that KAF could just as esily be an undisciplined sea of tents and honey buckets if it weren't for the engineers!

Chimo


----------



## Strike (6 Nov 2008)

Careful...you're going to have trouble getting through doorways with a head like that.   ;D


----------



## Kat Stevens (6 Nov 2008)

No problem, we have the ability to widen doors.  Sappers have to blow their own horn, nobody else will do it.  Probably because it's all muddy and gross....


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Nov 2008)

Engineer said:
			
		

> You are all missing the point.  In this article, the LCol is stating a classic Engineer theme - that any fool can be uncomfortable.



I guess I really missed the point then.  I thought the article was in response to Jessica Leeder's blog on the G&M where she almost likens KAF to a resort in Cuba.


----------



## Engineer (6 Nov 2008)

Strike,

It's not like we have callusses from patting ourselves on the back... Just because the forward troops are admitedly living in awful conditions is not justification for making hundreds more live in the same awful conditions.  Everyone has a job to do and the engineers' job is to make foks as comfortable as possible (within reason) so they can better concentrate on their own important tasks.  If you have suggestions for improvement at KAF, pass them on to the staff and they'll see what they can do.

Chimo


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Nov 2008)

Engineer said:
			
		

> You are all missing the point.  In this article, the LCol is stating a classic Engineer theme - that any fool can be uncomfortable.


I don't think this is a theme restricted JUST to the Engineering community.  

I agree with MR, and my gripe is very specific in this case - a line like this


> As for the luxuries, well, any fool can be uncomfortable in the field.


in such a piece, although a cliche, could be seen as being insensitive uncharitable with respect to those living in forward areas and what they're going through.  Although I'm guessing that's not the intent, and I know the whole piece had to be closely vetted at all levels before being posted to a Government of Canada web page, that line could suggest to some that if you're uncomfortable in AFG, it's your own fault.

Closing with sincere thanks to ALL who serve, both those at the pointy end, as well as all those who get and keep the pointy end good to go.


----------



## Danjanou (6 Nov 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I guess I really missed the point then.  I thought the article was in response to Jessica Leeder's blog on the G&M where she almost likens KAF to a resort in Cuba.



Hey I remember some pretty crappy "resorts" in Cuba in the early 1990's right after the Soviets pulled out and before the Cubans started ramping up their tourism industry.  8)

Not surprised the G&M has closed the comments section on that one.


----------



## GDawg (6 Nov 2008)

G & M comment boards usually represent the worst opinions of the worst Canadians. I'm pleased with the civility here given the direction this thread could easily have gone into. I didn't spend much time at KAF but I didn't like the place. It was big, smelly, and somehow the dust was of a lower quality than the ubiquitous moon dust of Afghanistan. That being said, I liked being able to have a coffee at the NAAFI, and at Green Bean. Its only logical that the main hub would have more amenities than other places. KAF was nicer than FMG, FMG was nicer that the other FOBs (in theory) FOBs are nicer than patrol bases, and patrol bases are nicer than COPs and strong points. That is the nature of logistics, and it works the same back home. I'm from Grande Prairie and sometimes we have runs on smokes and beer, and gasoline always costs more than it does in Edmonton. I think some of the Kafonian resentment was directed towards people that _seemed_ to lack a purpose, but I'd wager for every idle body or redundant position at KAF there was 9 others working hard, again, I am stating _my_ opinion. I would like to give a shout out to the fine Dental staff at the role 3 for coming in after hours with all due haste to sort me out.


----------



## gun runner (6 Nov 2008)

Well then, let me dof my cap to all the Engineers that made the KAF what it is today. Great work! I've never been there,and never will. But it sounds like a remarkable achievement. Ubique


----------



## TheHead (6 Nov 2008)

I was a Lav Gunner on TF1-06. I had never been really "concerned" with my own safety ever, even during fire fights. I was driving with a Truck Driver in a HL as his co-pilot and he was telling me how their convoys always got hit by IEDs.  For some reason I spent the next 12 hours clutching my seatbelt, staring out that little slit of the window realizing if I was hit with a rpg, I couldn't return fire and I was a dead man. While he was chill just chill sipping redbulls.   Lets just say I came back from that road move with mad respect for my brothers and sisters who do that every day.


----------

